# Duda circuito con transformador en LTSpice



## xiober (Jul 11, 2009)

estuve simulando este circuito en LTSpice por que escuche que era buena para simulaciones de fuentes, pero no se por que no funciona, no tengo tension a la salida del transformador.

quiero aclarar que tengo 2 dias usandolo. y tambien tengo dudas para crear un transformador, por lo que he leido se colocan 2 inductores separados L1 y L2 y mediante un directiva se coloca K1 L1 L2 1. pero en el diagrama que adjunto no funciona correctamente. saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2009)

En ese circuito vas a ver bien todo *menos* las tensiones del lado del secundario porque lo dejaste flotante -> manda el condensador a masa y se soluciona.


En general, cuando algo queda flotante, asi sea por instantes cortos como por ejemplo cuando un transistor o un diodo no esta conduciendo y deja una parte "libre", se producen problemas de convergencia en los algoritmos y o bien aparecen picos de tension altisimos e irreales que no arruinan la escala de visualizacion o bien demora mucho mas la simulacion.
La solucion a eso es agregar astutamente resistencias de 100Megohm y a veces condensadores muy chicos, de manera que no afecten al circuito y se eviten las inestabilidades numericas.


----------



## xiober (Jul 12, 2009)

gracias por responder, ahora si funciona la simulacion


----------

